# libv4l2: error querying buffer 0: Invalid argument



## mcbig (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi, i use FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 on HP Compaq Mini.


```
ps x | grep webcam
/usr/local/sbin/webcamd -i 0 -d ugen3.2 -B -U webcamd -G webcamd -H
```


```
ls -la /dev/video0
crw-rw----  1 webcamd  webcamd  0x72  8 lis 10:53 /dev/video0
```


```
webcamd -l
webcamd [-d ugen3.2] -N Bison-HP-Webcam-50 -S unknown -M 0
```


```
usbconfig
ugen3.2: <Bison HP Webcam-50> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```

Any try to use webcam ends with error:

```
pwcview
Webcam set to: 320x240 (sif) at 5 fps
libv4l2: error querying buffer 0: Invalid argument
libv4l2: error reading: Invalid argument
Error reading from webcam: Invalid argument
```


----------



## vmb (Apr 22, 2022)

mcbig said:


> Hi, i use FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p9 on HP Compaq Mini.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Did you find a solution?

I am getting this today on 12.2 p5 i386 using an integrated camera in an old Samsung N140.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2022)

vmb said:


> on 12.2 p5 i386


FreeBSD 12.2 is now end-of-life and not supported any more. Upgrade to 12.3.

Also note that the OP hasn't been seen since he asked the question. So don't expect an answer anytime soon.


----------



## vmb (May 21, 2022)

Oops, just seen the typo. That machine is already on 12.3 p5. It's not a big deal that the camera doesn't work. I will try a known working (on FreeBSD) USB camera at some point for a comparison. 

The N140 is a really useful small machine when I am travelling. 4 hours of battery life and suspend works in GNOME 41!


----------

